# Why I vote Republican.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I vote Republican because;

I was raised to believe that nothing in this world is free and you have to work for a living. No free handouts.

I believe in a strong military. In this day and age, we face a very real threat from those who would see our Country destroyed if they had that chance.

We do not bow down to any one. This Nation did not come this far to be some body elses subject. It was built on freedom and certain values that are not present anywhere else.

I am a cop and I believe in the law and it's preservation. Liberals are soft on crime. Slap on the wrist here, a "Don't do it again" there. Nothing is solved and criminals reoffend over and over again.

Most of all, 31 years ago my family left USSR to make their life here in this Greatest Land on Earth. We fled Socialist Communism, for the shores of a Free Nation. In my 31 years here, I have seen the government change, but not like this. This is the first time that I really feel as if we are headed exactly in the direction of becoming what my family had once fled.

I vote Republican because this is the only way that I know I can secure the furure for me an my family.

That is why I vote the way I vote...

Why do you?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I vote republican because I can't afford to vote democrat. Welfare and social programs are supposed to be a temporary life preserver to help a person get through a rough time. They are not supposed to be a life style. People need to be responsible for their own actions and their own choices.

I believe that the government should not control every aspect of one's being. The individual rights and freedoms guaranteed by the Constitution should not be subject to politicians' loosely defined interpretations. The language is not that vague.

I believe that we should support our military, not on a few select days marked on the calendar, but every minute of every day. I believe that we should support law enforcment because illegal is illegal no matter what euphemism you use to describe the behavior. Without a strong military and law enforcement the values that this country were founded on are at risk. 

I believe that no one should ever be prevented from or expected to apologize for saying God bless America.

I vote republican because I owe it to all the men and women who have sacrificed to make this country a great nation.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I vote republican, because the democRATs suck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

I vote Republican because they are the lesser of two evils. Today's politicians don't give a shit about keeping America great. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Most people in Massachusetts vote Democrat...until they have to work for a living.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Most people in Massachusetts vote Democrat...until they have to work for a living.


 GUess that explains the 60% or so that are registered dummycrats.:banghead:


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I know I've shared this one on here before, but it still sums it up nicely for me:

When you're twenty-something, if you don't vote Democratic, you don't have a heart...

When you're forty-something, if you don't vote Rebublican, you don't have a brain.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> I vote Republican because they are the lesser of two evils.


That's what I would have posted...I guess I just did.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I vote Republican because rewarding laziness is beyond wrong.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

This seems to be the appropriate place to post this really old one.......
~~~~~~~~~~~~

A good friend of mine, a staunch democratic liberal, invited me over his house the other day. His 12 year old daughter was home and telling me about a project she was doing at school to help the homeless. She wanted to help the homeless man that stayed at the park and was trying to come up with a way. I told her she could come to my house and mow my lawn, trim my hedges and rake the yard. After that she could clean out the garage and take out the trash. I told her I would give her $50 at the end of her chores and she could then give it to the homeless man. 

She thought about it for a while and with a puzzled look said to me, "Why doesn't the homeless man come to your house and do all that work then you can pay him?"

I said, "Welcome to the republican party."

My friend still isn't speaking to me.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

That is why I vote the way I vote...

Why do you?[/QUOTE]

Simple, Border, Language, and culture.....besides one has be mentally ill to vote other wise


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)

Rock said:


> This seems to be the appropriate place to post this really old one.......
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> She thought about it for a while and with a puzzled look said to me, "Why doesn't the homeless man come to your house and do all that work then you can pay him?"
> ...


 *Hilarious!! Truly excellent Rock.:thumbs_up:*


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Because not everyone can be on the dole


----------

